# Real player cant play .flv files and 2xAVRP plug in cant stream audio?



## bspkumar (Jul 15, 2008)

Issue1 : Real player cant play video songs( .flv format and which was download using the

real player from youtube).

Issue 2 : Cant play the streaming audio which requires 2xAVRP plug in. I have installed the

2xAVRP plug in.( Audio streaming websites like www.raaga.com, www.andhravilas.com )

Details of the issue :

First, I have experienced issues with installing real player and 2xAVRP plug in.
I have reinstalled XP SP2.
Now, I have installed both but the issue still persists.

Troubleshooting :
Completely uninstalled the real player using the Windows installer cleanup utility and

installed the latest version of real player many times.

Could you please suggest me a fix for this? Is there any alterante for 2xAVRP plug in to stream the audio?

Other Info:

OS : xp sp2
Browser : Firefox 3.0 ( It worked before )
A.V.S : Norton 360 ( It worked before )


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

RealPlayer sucks, it has for years. To play FLV streaming, you need Adobe Flash Player. To play non-streaming from hard drive, use VLC instead of Real.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Real is not Flash.


----------

